# Atlanta Falcons Offseason Thread



## BlakeJesus

2015 Unrestricted Free Agents



> Osi Umenyiora, DE
> Sean Weatherspoon, OLB
> Kroy Biermann, OLB
> Matt Bryant, K
> Jacquizz Rodgers, RB
> Corey Peters, DT
> Robert McClain, CB
> Antone Smith, RB
> Mike Johnson, G
> T.J. Yates, QB
> Gabe Carimi, OT
> Javier Arenas, CB
> Dwight Lowery, S
> Charles Godfrey, S
> Jonathan Scott, OT


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000459443/article/2015-nfl-unrestricted-free-agents-by-team


----------



## ATLien

Osi Umenyiora is retiring. They probably need to re-sign DT Corey Peters, S Dwight Lowery & PK Matt Bryant. It will be interesting to see what the market is for LB Sean Weatherspoon. Great player that can't stay healty.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If Weatherspoon would come back cheap it makes sense, but I wouldn't want to be stuck giving him any kind of meaningful contract.


----------



## ATLien

The Senior Bowl is this week and the Falcons are already being linked to a player: Miami WR Philip Dorsett

http://www.thefalcoholic.com/2015/1...ns-show-strong-interest-in-wr-phillip-dorsett



> The 2015 NFL Draft is again loaded at wide receiver and that was proven during Tuesday's practice. Arguably no one had a better day than Miami's Phillip Dorsett. He's easy fast, meaning that it doesn't take him much effort to get into top gear. Considering that he might be the fastest player in the draft, it was impressive watching Dorsett zip through routes. He caught almost everything thrown at him and quickly learned from the coaching of Jacksonville Jaguars wide receivers coach Jerry Sullivan...
> 
> ...
> 
> Dorsett spent a lot of time after practice interviewing with an Atlanta Falcons scout.


In the past few years, the Falcons have drafted a number of players from the Senior Bowl: Trufant, Alford, Hageman, Moore, Jerry, Sidbury. So I wouldn't discount this just because it's early.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559401151188451329


----------



## ATLien

Not a good sign that both the Redskins and Giants didn't like him enough to hire, but this sentence makes me feel better:



> Morris has never been a coordinator at the pro level, although working under Quinn wouldn’t be quite a full coordinator role because Quinn is expected to still call the defensive plays.


At the end of the day, it's going to be about finding better players. Mike Nolan wasn't exactly a train wreck calling the defensive plays, but he had little talent to work with. ATL should have at least $20 million in cap space to sign players. Maybe more.


----------



## Dissonance

That's great news for you guys. 

Shall be interesting to see him/them build up the personnel for that style of defense too.


----------



## BlakeJesus

As long as Quinn is in place, the defense should be solid no matter who the coordinator. And Morris does not have coordinator experience at the pro level, but does have three years of head coaching experience. I think they should be a good pairing, actually.


----------



## ATLien

Dissonance said:


> That's great news for you guys.
> 
> Shall be interesting to see him/them build up the personnel for that style of defense too.


Yep, should be an interesting off-season at least. When's FA officially begin?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559463486044917761


----------



## Dissonance

That'd be a good get.





> March 7-10: Clubs are permitted to contact, and enter into contract negotiations with the certified agents of players who will become Unrestricted Free Agents upon the expiration of their 2014 contracts at 4:00 p.m., New York time, on March 10. However, a contract cannot be executed with a new club until 4:00 p.m., New York time, on March 10.


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/12/17/2014-15-nfl-calendar/


----------



## ATLien

Albert Breer of NFL Media reports that Redskins defensive backs coach and former Buccaneers head coach Raheem Morris has verbally accepted a spot on the team’s coaching staff, a move that was reported over the weekend. Breer also reports that Broncos linebackers coach Richard Smith will be coming on board.

The initial reports on Morris had him coming to Atlanta as the team’s defensive coordinator, but Breer reports he’ll be the assistant head coach and run the team’s pass defense. Smith will “likely” be the coordinator and run the team’s run defense, although Quinn’s background suggests he’ll play a big role in everything the defense does in Atlanta.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...smith-joining-raheem-morris-on-falcons-staff/


----------



## ATLien

lol really?



> On ESPN’s “Postseason NFL Countdown,” ESPN’s Adam Schefter reported the Falcons are alleged to have played “artificial” crowd noise as the opposition had the ball in 2013 and 2014. It’s unclear what specific games the allegations span.
> 
> According to Schefter, the Falcons’ alleged actions are “expected” to result in NFL discipline, including a fine and even the potential loss of a draft pick for the practice.
> 
> The Falcons have cooperated with the NFL’s investigation, the team told ESPN.
> 
> According to the report, the Falcons’ game operations department is alleged to have “originated” the noise plan.


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...piped-in-crowd-noise-nfl-discipline-expected/


----------



## BlakeJesus

Losing a draft pick would be pretty harsh.


----------



## ATLien

Maybe this explains some of Mike Smith's horrible 4th quarter decisions. It was too loud, he couldn't think.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Dan Quinn, Atlanta Falcons agree to five-year deal*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000466865/article/dan-quinn-atlanta-falcons-agree-to-fiveyear-deal


----------



## BlakeJesus

Woof.

*Sean Weatherspoon still important part of Falcons' D*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000468065/article/sean-weatherspoon-still-important-part-of-falcons-d


----------



## BlakeJesus

*2015 NFL strength of schedule: Steelers at No. 1, Falcons at No. 32*

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/25066031/2015-nfl-strength-of-schedule-steelers-at-no-1-falcons-at-no-32


----------



## ATLien

Didn't know where to put this, but this Dimitroff quote is fascinating to me about how early teams start thinking about the draft.



> "Draft board really starts around now for next year, basically 14 months out, where we start structuring our board and breaking it down and really stacking our board as it pertains to our talent now and making sure that we're getting a proper 2015 stack. It really starts going on in December, we have position meetings then, and then we have position cross check meetings in the beginning of February. So we have really started to refine our board."


----------



## ATLien

Vic Beasley and Dante Fowler probably tested too well at the combine and now there is a good chance that neither are available for the Falcons. I still like Randy Gregory, but the NFL Network guys say he can only play OLB and not on the DL.

My top five right now:

1. DT Leonard Williams: 6'5", 302 lbs., 4.97 40, 29.5 vertical, 106 broad jump, 7.59 3 cone
2. DE Dante Fowler: 6'3", 262 lbs., 19 bench press, 4.6 40, 32.5 vertical, 112 broad jump, 7.4 3 cone
3. DE Vic Beasley: 6'3", 246 lbs., 35 bench press, 4.53 40, 41 vertical, 130 broad jump, 6.91 3 cone
4. LB Randy Gregory: 6'5", 235 lbs., 24 bench press, 4.64 40, 36.5 vertical, 125 broad jump
5. DE Bud Dupree: 6'4", 269 lbs., 4.56 40, 42 vertical, 138 broad jump


----------



## hobojoe

ATLien said:


> Vic Beasley and Dante Fowler probably tested too well at the combine and now there is a good chance that neither are available for the Falcons. I still like Randy Gregory, but the NFL Network guys say he can only play OLB and not on the DL.
> 
> My top five right now:
> 
> 1. DT Leonard Williams: 6'5", 302 lbs., 4.97 40, 29.5 vertical, 106 broad jump, 7.59 3 cone
> 2. DE Dante Fowler: 6'3", 262 lbs., 19 bench press, 4.6 40, 32.5 vertical, 112 broad jump, 7.4 3 cone
> 3. DE Vic Beasley: 6'3", 246 lbs., 35 bench press, 4.53 40, 41 vertical, 130 broad jump, 6.91 3 cone
> 4. LB Randy Gregory: 6'5", 235 lbs., 24 bench press, 4.64 40, 36.5 vertical, 125 broad jump
> 5. DE Bud Dupree: 6'4", 269 lbs., 4.56 40, 42 vertical, 138 broad jump


Shane Ray?


----------



## ATLien

hobojoe said:


> Shane Ray?


I like him more as a second rounder than at #8 , but we'll see what he does at his pro day. Didn't participate in the combine because of an injury.


----------



## ATLien

@hobojoe Harry Douglas to the Bucs?



> According to NFL.com, Harry Douglas might be looking for a new home soon.
> 
> "Dimitroff last week acknowledged the team had "big decisions to make" on both Jackson and Douglas. The wideout is one season removed from his first 1,000-yard campaign, but cutting him would save the Falcons $3.5 million against the cap. His return is iffy."


----------



## ATLien

ProFootballTalk says we're probably losing a second or third rounder for pumping fake crowd noise. Wow.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/02/24/combine-chatter-suggests-stiff-penalty-for-falcons/


----------



## BlakeJesus

Cut him and draft a guy or two in the middle to late rounds. Maybe even high 2nd or 3rd if it makes sense. 

Roddy is an aging piece, Douglas is out the door...need to have more than just Julio.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> ProFootballTalk says we're probably losing a second or third rounder for pumping fake crowd noise. Wow.
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/02/24/combine-chatter-suggests-stiff-penalty-for-falcons/


Woof, that would be awful. Even losing a 4th or 5th rounder would be tough to swallow, but 2nd or 3rd? That seems harsh.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> Cut him and draft a guy or two in the middle to late rounds. Maybe even high 2nd or 3rd if it makes sense.
> 
> Roddy is an aging piece, Douglas is out the door...need to have more than just Julio.


$4M/year for a slot receiver that is about to turn 31 like Harry is too much. He isn't even that good of a receiver. Maybe if he was younger, restructuring his contract would be a option but no.


----------



## BlakeJesus

He has been solid but he's definitely replaceable.


----------



## hobojoe

ATLien said:


> @hobojoe Harry Douglas to the Bucs?


Would be an awesome fit for the Bucs. Sign me up.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Atlanta Falcons release wideout Harry Douglas*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000474561/article/atlanta-falcons-release-wideout-harry-douglas


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Steven Jackson: Time with Falcons a 'disappointment'*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000474540/article/steven-jackson-time-with-falcons-a-disappointment


----------



## ATLien

I wonder if the Falcons will go after someone to be their feature back or just find a power back to complement Freeman. Hope it's the latter, don't want to waste money on an aging veteran again or spend an early round pick on a RB.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I heard they were looking at Justin Forsett, though I agree drafting a kid in the mid to late rounds is probably the better option. Do that, bring in a vet and see who earns it.


----------



## ATLien

Cutting Jackson, Douglas & Justin Blalock today should save the team a projected $11 million.


----------



## ATLien

If the team cuts Sam Baker, they will have just 5 players over 30 years old on their roster.


----------



## ATLien

The Falcons have waived DE Jonathan Massaquoi.

Damn, he'll be a good pick-up for someone else. I guess the team didn't like him speaking out. Quinn isn't playing around.


----------



## ATLien

Damn, I wanted him back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574263148791791616


----------



## ATLien

Arizona is expected to sign Sean Weatherspoon and Corey Peters.


----------



## ATLien

Falcons signed LB's Brooks Reed & Justin Durant. DE Derrick Morgan has a FA visit with Atlanta this week.


----------



## ATLien

Updated list of new free agents signings:

WR Leonard Hankerson
G Mike Person
DE Adrian Clayborn
DE/LB O'Brien Schofield
LB Brooks Reed
LB Justin Durant
CB Phillip Adams


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576377717047836672


----------



## BlakeJesus

There are some decent guys on that list, but they still need to bring in some real talent if they want to be more than a mediocre squad next year.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> There are some decent guys on that list, but they still need to bring in some real talent if they want to be more than a mediocre squad next year.


The real talent will be in the draft. That is where good teams separate themselves from bad teams and what will ultimately decide the direction of this team. I am fine with this approach. No A+ signings, but plenty of B's. Didn't overpay too badly for any, either.


----------



## ATLien

hobojoe said:


> Shane Ray?


Disappointing pro day. Might be available in round two like I initially said. Just not athletic enough.


----------



## Dissonance

Ravens had Shane Ray in for a visit. I had been wondering why.


----------



## ATLien

Dissonance said:


> Ravens had Shane Ray in for a visit. I had been wondering why.


Doesn't mean he won't be a good pro, but top ten where ATL is picking is way too high for Ray compared to the other top edge rushers.


----------



## Dissonance

ATLien said:


> *Doesn't mean he won't be a good pro*, but top ten where ATL is picking is way too high for Ray compared to the other top edge rushers.


Of course. I meant, that there's a chance he can be in their range. Ravens need a young edge rusher. 

Awesome chart.


----------



## ATLien

I really wonder why Bud Dupree did not get more sacks in the SEC. I really like his measurables and would not be upset if ATL took him but would have like to see him with at least one 10+ sack season.


----------



## Dissonance

ATLien said:


> I really wonder why Bud Dupree did not get more sacks in the SEC. I really like his measurables and would not be upset if ATL took him but would have like to see him with at least one 10+ sack season.


Damn. How much talent did he have around him? Sacks can be out of your control, be predicated on what's around you. If he's the focus, it can be tough, with lack thereof freeing him up.


----------



## ATLien

Dissonance said:


> Damn. How much talent did he have around him? Sacks can be out of your control, be predicated on what's around you. If he's the focus, it can be tough, with lack thereof freeing him up.


Yeah and it's not just him. Dante Fowler's sack numbers are just as bad if not worse considering he was playing with good talent around him.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580847703019507712
Good numbers for Gregory.


----------



## ATLien

Adam Schefter:

Browns and Falcons officials were informed at this week’s owners meetings of the discipline that is expected to be announced next week, per league sources. One source said the discipline is expected to be “severe.”


----------



## ATLien

> Randy Gregory Fails A Drug Test At The NFL Combine, Admits 2 Failed Tests At Nebraska


Probably off the Falcons radar now


----------



## BlakeJesus

Unless he falls far enough, then you would hope he's back in the mix. Talent is talent.


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> ProFootballTalk says we're probably losing a second or third rounder for pumping fake crowd noise. Wow.
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/02/24/combine-chatter-suggests-stiff-penalty-for-falcons/


I guess PFT is full of shit. ATL loses a 5th rounder + fine + some guy named Roddy White got fired.


----------



## ATLien

ATL drafted Vic Beasley. I thought they might have to trade up to land him, but getting him at eight is pretty much a best case scenario. I wouldn't be surprised if we find out he was the #1 player on the team's draft board. The only other players that would have come close for me were Fowler and Williams.

Round two and three tonight. Offensive guard and free safety are the most pressing needs, but they could go best player available if there's a RB, WR, TE, LB or CB they like. I don't know if you can find a rookie starting safety this late, but there should definitely be some worthy linemen that could start at left guard as a rookie.


----------



## ATLien

ATL drafted Jalen Collins and Tevin Coleman yesterday. I feel great about Collins, but I hope the Coleman doesn't come back to haunt us. There were still some good defensive players on the board and Coleman is the exact same style of running back as Antone Smith and he doesn't fit the ZBS scheme as well as other RB's still on the board.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Falcons crushed the draft.

Beasley was overdrafted BUT will fill a major hole in that Leo role for Quinn. Jalen Collins in the 2nd is great value and he will be a good pairing with Trufant. Coleman in the third is great, Hardy in the 4th gives them a nice WR3. Grady in the 5th will make a good DT2 with Hageman, and then there's the two 7th round flyers (Akeem King sounds interesting as a big bodied, athletic FS with lackluster tape...but then again Southward is still on the roster and fits the same description).


----------



## ATLien

The draft couldn't have been better for Atlanta.

The only knock is that corner (Collins) and running back (Coleman) were not the teams' biggest needs, but you could also also argue that as a positive that they didn't reach for need and they tried to add the most talent available.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596640351986802688


----------



## Porn Player

ATLien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596640351986802688


I love all of this post draft media. It's complete nonsense.


----------



## ATLien

Porn Player said:


> I love all of this post draft media. It's complete nonsense.


You're just mad the Panthers are rolling with Michael Oher at LT. I would be too.


----------



## Porn Player

ATLien said:


> You're just mad the Panthers are rolling with Michael Oher at LT. I would be too.


We've improved and we were already better than you.


----------



## ATLien

Porn Player said:


> We've improved and we were already better than you.


No


----------

